
Show HN: Remote Path, a filterable database of remote career paths and companies - AustinGrandt
https://remotepath.io/
======
AustinGrandt
Hi HN,

after not finding another database/list of remote companies that had the
information I wanted, I decided to start building my own. What I came up with
is a database of companies and careers that you can filter by the things you
care about like paid co-working, average salary, etc.

The idea is that no matter if you are just starting to get interested in
remote work, or a seasoned nomad you should be able to find value from the
site.

If you are early/curious about remote work check out our database of careers
to see what options you might have with your skill set, otherwise find a
company that has the perks you want.

It's still very early (I have a lot more content to add), but try it out and
let me know what you think!

